# Gathering of the Orange, Pawnee, OK May 6-8, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

5/6/2005 thru 5/8/2005
Show #479 Pawnee, OK 

"Gathering of the Orange" - West 
Oklahoma Steam Threshing and Gas Engine Assn. Show is hosting the Allis-Chalmers "Gathering of the Orange" - West at Pawnee. Check their website www.oklahomathreshers.org for more information on the show. 

Nan Jones 
269-763-9770 
[email protected]


----------

